# First Family Boat - Go Big or Start Small?



## Elijah on the Water (Jul 21, 2020)

We are a family of 5 (kids 9,6,3) and are considering our first sailboat. My experience is limited to snipes, lasers and powerboats at this point. We live in the North Channel of Lake Huron and want to begin exploring this area and the coast of Superior. Our flexible works schedules would allow for multiple trips throughout the summer ranging from 3-12 days.

We keep going back and forth on whether to try it out on a small boat first then upgrade if we like it or just go big right off the start.

Small Boat (Uner 30 feet)
Pros
*Lots of good boats, ready to sail under 10k
*Less financial risk, easier to sell
*More maneuverable
*Less maintenance
*Easier to learn on?

Cons
*We will be very crowded
*We may decide quickly we want a bigger boat and be stuck waiting for the little one to sell

Big (35-40 feet) Budget 30k
Pros
*Safer, blue water, rough weather boat
*More space/more enjoyable
*Won't have to upgrade can keep for lifetime

Cons
*More money, more financial risk
*More difficult to handle, maneuver
*Harder to sell if we don't like it
* More maintenance

Anything I'm missing? 

We know that we love spending time on the water. We love exploring. We love camping, paddling, hiking.

Where to begin?? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

I have two kids, 5 and 2.

We've been sailing with them since they were months old. 

With our first kid, we took a 23 day trip up the coast to Cape Breton, NS on our 28' boat when he was only three months old. 

For that amount of time, and just our family of three, that boat was too small for us. There was no space, no privacy, no escape if someone needed a break.

While the trip was great, it was too stressful on the family relationships. 

Conversely, we have now done two similar in length trips with our current 34' boat (and the extra child!) and we have not had these same issues. Our boat is a center cockpit, aft cabin layout. If someone needs space or quiet, the aft cabin is the place to be. 

With that boat, at the end of a 21 day stint, we wanted to keep going with the kids... we didn't want the trip to end.

For my family, the bigger boat was a must to make the trips comfortable and maintain sanity. Yours might be ok on a smaller boat, of course. Everyone is different!


----------



## Zemurray (Oct 28, 2018)

i think small boats are much better and safer to learn on. I cant imagine trying to gain experience when a storm comes up, or docking under heavy wind, for the first time with a 40 ft boat. It’s stressful enough on a small boat. Bigger boats are much heavier, react slower, and have exponentially more force on the sails when you make a bad decision. 

3 kids on a small boat would be tough. i think 3 kids on a 40’ boat would be tough. I have 2 grown kids, I’d be tempted to throw them overboard at some point.. LOL

You need to multiply your budget amounts by 3X, unless you are planning on buying a really rough project and spending lots of time and money on it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

If in the end you see yourself on the bigger boat, just go big to start with. Doing small steps really does nothing other than waste time and money along the way.

I have never been on a boat less than 34’. Got a 39’ boat as my first with only 3 months sailing experience, knew it was too small within 3 months. All the 2 years of having the 39’ boat gave me was a lost $10k of expensives that could have gone into my current boat.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Get the largest in the best condition your budget will allow... Going to be hard to find much with a 30K budget though but you might get lucky


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

What @T37Chef said.

A boat is not an investment, it's an expense. Go with the boat you see yourself in long term. You could do a smallish boat to use as a learning lab, but that will take a few years and won't likely be suitable for family trips.

Maintenance is costly in any case, be it money or your time and sweat. The good news is that you have a small crop of biological labor saving devices that can learn along with you and eventually become quite helpful.

The same fundamentals apply to little sailboats as do big sailboats so you have a foundation. There will be a learning curve with the scale and ship's systems, but you'll get that. Get some hands-on with a larger boat; friends and daysail charters, or sailing courses. Early on I did a couple of charters. Skippers were more than happy to do share their knowledge and answer questions.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

A small boat is going to be extremely cramped the bigger boat is going to be less cramped. Imagine sharing a half sized hotel room with 3 beds and a tiny bathroom. Do your kids like camping and can withstand some discomfort. One kid will likely have to sleep in the cockpit of a smaller boat. 

If you can afford it and convinced the family will like sailing think about a 32 footer most will have an aft berth so each kid will have their own bed. I have seen a family with two teenage girls (tall) really enjoy a Catalina 25 for weekends. I think it is rare for teenagers to even want to hang out with their parents.

Maybe buy a good sized dinghy to see if sailing is the family thing or join a sailing club that will allow you to sail bigger boats and make sure it is your thing before investing in something more financially risky.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Personal preference really. You need enough room for every one to sleep.

Having said that, our family boat when was a kid was 23 feet and we did multi week trips on Georgian Bay with it with a family of 5. We did two kids in VBerth, one kid in Quarter berth and parents on fold down galley table.

Now we do a family of 4 on a 21 foot boat, so it's definitely possible.

More than size, I would be very focused on condition. I would prioritize condition over size. A week fixing a broken down boat isn't much of a vacation. The more systems in board, the more there is to fix too.

I wouldn't take a bigger boat if some one gave it to me.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Arcb said:


> Now we do a family of 4 on a 21 foot boat, so it's definitely possible.


What is your boat? I saw a picture of it beached recently and it looked intriguing on the shore for camping. I thought it was a Bolger design but can't find one to match your boats lines.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Shes a Bay Hen, the biggest of Reuben Tranes Hen line. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the design was heavily influenced by Bolger.

She really isn't bad for 4. Has a fold down camper top for the cockpit. So, kids have their own private cabin down below and wife and I have our own private cabin under the camper top. 

Beaching is very popular where the OP is talking about sailing because there is so much public/crown land. However, there are also lots of deep protected anchorages so a big boat works well too.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a really difficult question. If you were just considering day sailing for a year or two, I'd go with something like a Rhodes 19. But if you are considering extended voyages, there is a strong possibility if you don't get a comfortable boat, one or more of your family will get turned off to sailing, especially up there where it can get rough PDQ.
Handling a bigger boat is in many ways easier than than a small one. It takes longer to be affected by outside influences (wind & current) so you have a bit more time to do your maneuvering. Since you've already learned to sail on the small boats, you are way ahead of the game because it's almost impossible to become a good sailor if you start on big boats. Anyway, there's just more strings and things on a bigger boat than your Snipe, so you'll be OK on that one.
Choosing the right boat can be a bit difficult. I'm of the opinion that the sailing characteristics and things like pointing ability are secondary to your comfort if you are going to be living aboard, even for only two weeks or so. Your boat has to be comfortable for all of those living aboard. Camping out aboard a boat with a wife and three kids is tough for all those except the hardiest outdoor types.
Your wife (or who ever is doing the cooking) will really appreciate a decent galley if cooking a couple of meals a day for 5. Just to find comfortable places for 5 to lounge about isn't easy on a smaller boat. There are a lot more things to consider like storage space for personal items as well as boat equipment and spares, and ventilation, but you've probably got more than enough to think about already.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,8 

I started sailing in 2003 with a 22' Catalina. My kids were 2, 5, 8 at the time. We just day sailed for a year and I really loved it. By the next year I wanted a boat big enough for us to spend a weekend on. We owned a 29' motorhome at the time, so we were used to living in a small space, using a small bathroom, kitchen, etc. In 2004 I sold the Catalina and bought a Newport 28. I wanted a Catalina 30 but they were too much money. The Newport had all the features I wanted: inboard diesel engine, wheel steering, roller furling headsail, pressure hot and cold water, head with shower sprayer, galley with stove, and berths for five. We spent many happy weekends in the Newport and it was great for a single night and OK for a weekend but too small for longer than that. The main problem was that when we were in 'sleep mode' it was too cramped to easily move about. My oldest slept on a settee, the middle one on another settee, and my youngest in the quarter berth (which was really small). My wife and I had the V Berth. The kids were young and would go to sleep early. My wife and I would stay in the cockpit for a bit and when we wanted to go to sleep we had to dodge bags and other gear. By 2006 I wanted to go on longer trips so we sold the 28' boat and bought a 35' boat. That boat, and O'day 35 was large enough for us to spend a week aboard and we spent many happy times from NY City to Block Island. 

BTW the motor home got sold in 2005 and no one has really missed it. The boat(s) got way more use on day sails than weekend or longer trips. Things like sporting events, family gatherings, car, house, yard maintenance take lots of time, etc. At least you can use a boat for a nice afternoon sail while a motor home requires at least a weekend. 

Regarding your question about size of boat: what kind of camping do you do? If you can tent camp, or use a small pop up, then a small boat will be similar. If you camp in giant triple slide RV with satellite TV, A/C, outdoor kitchen, etc, then you will need a BIG Boat.

My suggestion is to start with something in the 30' range. Big enough for everyone to have a bunk. Small enough to be affordable, dockable, sailable, etc. If you buy a well known brand in good condition and keep it that way, you should be able to sell it for close to what you paid for it. 

Barry


----------



## Elijah on the Water (Jul 21, 2020)

aeaston said:


> I have two kids, 5 and 2.
> 
> We've been sailing with them since they were months old.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.

I struggle with some fear around getting my family into dangerous situations that would be easily avoided by staying on land. I don't let fear dictate my decisions, but also don't want to be reckless. How did you work up the knowledge and skill set to be confident taking your kids out on the ocean?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

With a family and small boat...think camping. Some love it, some dont

Big livable boat jacks your budget way way north


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Don L said:


> If in the end you see yourself on the bigger boat, just go big to start with. Doing small steps really does nothing other than waste time and money along the way.
> 
> I have never been on a boat less than 34'. Got a 39' boat as my first with only 3 months sailing experience, knew it was too small within 3 months. All the 2 years of having the 39' boat gave me was a lost $10k of expensives that could have gone into my current boat.


Yeah go out and by a BMW7 series SUV because you know later on you are going to want one.

I started on a Hobie, Lasers, and Sunies. My firstkeelboat was 28 ft and was fun, and fine.
It was big enough for family, met my budget to maintain as well as save money for the kids college.
When after school activities, clubs and sports activities we spend less time on it. Later on when I was in a better 
Financial position. I purchased a far nicer , better equipped larger boat and wasn't stuck with an aging boat I just
Barley could afford to maintain.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Elijah on the Water said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I struggle with some fear around getting my family into dangerous situations that would be easily avoided by staying on land. I don't let fear dictate my decisions, but also don't want to be reckless. How did you work up the knowledge and skill set to be confident taking your kids out on the ocean?


Time...practice....breeds confidence


----------



## hnash53 (Aug 18, 2017)

Arcb said:


> Personal preference really. You need enough room for every one to sleep.
> 
> Having said that, our family boat when was a kid was 23 feet and we did multi week trips on Georgian Bay with it with a family of 5. We did two kids in VBerth, one kid in Quarter berth and parents on fold down galley table.
> 
> ...


Great post! I'm in agreement with this.
Smaller boats get used more often than larger boats.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

What chef said...

My wife and I have been sailing for close to 12 years together. We started with a 22' keelboat, then moved to a 28' and now onto our 34.

That being said, we still get ourselves uncomfortable at least once a season. It's doing something new or stupid (hindsight). Sometimes it's because things change that are beyond our control (weather) and we have to just deal with it. 

In those moments, we've looked at each other and wonder why the hell we do this to ourselves. But once the moment has passed, once we're at that anchorage, sunny beach or secluded island, it all makes sense. 

I'll also say that my kids (and most, from what I'm told) are pretty resilient. They've never been scared on board, so far as I know. In one of these stupid occasions where we ended up going through a fast flowing tidal channel (after consulting with a local fisherman who thought my plan was fine!) and hitting very large, very square standing waves. Water was flying everywhere, the boat was one minute flat, the next just pounding through. Our oldest was asleep in the v berth, my wife at the helm, and i was just hanging on in the cockpit. 

We couldn't get to him until we'd passed these waves, but after I was able to run forward to check on him, he was laying there in bed with a huge grin. He asked if we could do it again... "uh... no..."

I would just say start slow. We started with daysailing off of a mooring ball. ( don't have to worry about docking!) Moved to overnights on a mooring ball somewhere else in my local harbor. Eventually anchored overnights, then got out of the harbor entirely. Once we had reached that level: leaving our home area, going out of the harbor, down the coast, and anchoring in a new place we'd never been, we knew we could get anywhere up and down the coast. 

Reaching that level took us maybe 4 years and two boats. I'm a bit risk adverse and know others have certainly progressed faster...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Elijah on the Water said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I struggle with some fear around getting my family into dangerous situations that would be easily avoided by staying on land. I don't let fear dictate my decisions, but also don't want to be reckless. How did you work up the knowledge and skill set to be confident taking your kids out on the ocean?


Sailing is one of the safest family activities as long as you set definitive boundaries for the children. Being nice has no place in determining the rules you choose and the children must obey them.
I raised a child sailing around the world. She was only a couple of months old when we left Hawaii, where she was born. Not much problem before she learned to walk, but after that the rules got pretty strict. She wasn't allowed in the cockpit unless an adult was up there and never on deck without an adult holding her hand underway or not. Then, as she got older, many rules were eased off until she was taking short watches at six by herself, though she had to remain in the cockpit.
As far as your role in all this, if you've sailed Lasers and Snipes, you've been to the limit and beyond, a place you probably can't get to on your next boat. Just relax, watch the weather carefully and have an anchorage or marina easily available to you should the weather deteriorate unexpectedly. Take a class or educate yourself about the weather where you sail. Do not rely strictly on the weatherman.
Start with day sails until you have the familiarity with the boat and comfort to go out for longer trips. Learn to reef, a very important skill. Teach the older kids to steer ASAP. It will give them confidence and give you a break. 
You don't need to be continually challenging yourself when out with the family. The only way to get good and confident at sailing is to sail a lot. A whole lot. But most of all, have fun. If you are having fun then the family will too.


----------



## Jim Butler (Jun 26, 2011)

The policy I used when trying to decide on which airplane to buy seems suitable for the sailboat choice as well. Get what you really want, the bigger more capable craft. But be very conservative in the way you use it until your doubts fade and your rough condition experience increases. Be especially cautious about increasing the difficulty of reachIng a safe haven. Get experienced help onboard to develop your judgment and exercised skills when weather is somewhat challenging and do so with only sailors on board. Armchair help and advice just inspires overconfidence. Reduce your limits when short handed. You aren’t a professional scheduled service so be very loose on predicted arrival times so you don’t feel pressured to go when you should wait.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Jim Butler said:


> The policy I used when trying to decide on which airplane to buy seems suitable for the sailboat choice as well. Get what you really want, the bigger more capable craft. But be very conservative in the way you use it until your doubts fade and your rough condition experience increases. Be especially cautious about increasing the difficulty of reachIng a safe haven. Get experienced help onboard to develop your judgment and exercised skills when weather is somewhat challenging and do so with only sailors on board. Armchair help and advice just inspires overconfidence. Reduce your limits when short handed. You aren't a professional scheduled service so be very loose on predicted arrival times so you don't feel pressured to go when you should wait.


I don't know the comparison of flying and sailing holds up. There are very few boats or situations inherently dangerous in sailing as there is in aviation.


----------



## Jim Butler (Jun 26, 2011)

The point is that you’ll live longer if you allow time to learn a technology that can kill you. There more to learn with a bigger boat, so it will take longer. It’s the same with more capable aircraft.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Jim Butler said:


> The point is that you'll live longer if you allow time to learn a technology that can kill you. There more to learn with a bigger boat, so it will take longer. It's the same with more capable aircraft.


I guess the one good comparison is an overreliance on technology is bad in both pastimes.

If something goes wrong in a sailboat, at least I know how to swim.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

It's really a personal choice... Everyone has different influences that would determine what is the best choice for them... $30k though for a 35 - 40 foot boat that wouldn't need a significant amount of money to meet the "safety first" factor I think will be hard to find if not impossible. 

The first sailboat I owned was a POS 20' sloop... Which we sailed the bottom paint off of. When the first child was on the way, we started shopping for the next boat... Which we still have 15 years later (37' Tartan) because having been around boat people all my life... I did not want to experience "twofooteities" as I had seen with others... 

Truth is... If I were to do it all over again knowing what I know now... I should have purchased a different boat. A better choice would have been something around 38' - 40' that was only a few years old ( late 90s or early 2000 model) with a swim platform, larger cockpit, larger head, two cabins, etc... And probably would have spent about the same amount of money. 

Without a doubt... The money, sweat, blood and memories (ongoing btw) is and was worth it... Priceless really. 

I know this for certain... Anything smaller would not have worked for us... 

You know your abilities, financial situation, future and current plans... No one elses will be the same as yours so just go for it and have no regrets! 😂😜😎


----------



## Calmwater (Aug 5, 2018)

based on the experience, sailing area, short trips and a first boat, don't even think of the larger size - regardless the economics.

As a first boat you also don't want to waste time and a lot of money on repairs and upgrades, so you want a relatively newer boat (north of 2005), that is well designed for an easier handling, very well maintained and from a well known builder. The more modern boats will provide you more space for a family. it isn't likely that such boats will be available below $10K.

I would look at Catalina or Beneteau 28-30'



Elijah on the Water said:


> We are a family of 5 (kids 9,6,3) and are considering our first sailboat. My experience is limited to snipes, lasers and powerboats at this point. We live in the North Channel of Lake Huron and want to begin exploring this area and the coast of Superior. Our flexible works schedules would allow for multiple trips throughout the summer ranging from 3-12 days.
> 
> We keep going back and forth on whether to try it out on a small boat first then upgrade if we like it or just go big right off the start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I wouldn't equate bigger=more capable. Maybe on the open ocean, but the North Channel isn't open ocean. It's a multi week trip just to reach salt water. 

Certainly there are some big boats there, but the bigger boats wouldn't necessarily be capable of navigating some bays, channels and marinas. 

For example, the Gergian Bay Small Craft Route is a series of rocky channels, some of them pretty tight that runs from the North Channel to Southern Georgian Bay. A couple hundred miles or so of very interesting cruising. Maximum draft- 5 feet. Not only would a deep draft vessel be less capable than a shallow draft vessel on that route, it would be totally incapable. 

There is the easy route to get to Georgian Bay from Lake Ontario. Trent Severn Canal. 240 miles of great cruising. Maximum draft- 6 feet.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Calmwater said:


> based on the experience, sailing area, short trips and a first boat, don't even think of the larger size - regardless the economics.
> 
> As a first boat you also don't want to waste time and a lot of money on repairs and upgrades, so you want a relatively newer boat (north of 2005), that is well designed for an easier handling, very well maintained and from a well known builder. The more modern boats will provide you more space for a family. it isn't likely that such boats will be available below $10K.
> 
> I would look at Catalina or Beneteau 28-30'


By your criteria he has no way to go sailing with his family unless he buys a mass produced relatively New chlorox bottle

Sorry , I have to stay true to my beliefs that sailing is not for elitists and there is plenty of room for beginners to fix up a boat his / her family can afford. Many people have started off that way. Many people graduated to larger boats.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

The OP suggests this is not their "first" boat but rather their first "family" boat... Get what is comfortable for you meeting several of the criteria... Family size, sailing area, budget, etc...


----------



## Elijah on the Water (Jul 21, 2020)

There has been a few comments on the price of 30k being unreasonable for what we are looking for. 

A couple of listings I'm considering:

Hughes/Northstar 40' 80/20
$29,000 CAN
Described by the owner as ready to sail, with no major upgrades required. 
(I have not seen or had this boat inspected yet)
But seems like it would fit the bill.

Another is a Hughes 38 listed for $29,000
Has a whole list of upgrades and is described as well loved and in excellent condition.

Am I missing something? Or would these not be good options for our budget?

Thanks.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Elijah on the Water said:


> There has been a few comments on the price of 30k being unreasonable for what we are looking for.
> 
> A couple of listings I'm considering:
> 
> ...


I thought it was this thread but think it was another in which someone posted 'If you spend $30k on a boat, expect to spend another $60k on it the next 2 years.' The numbers might be over reaching but not unreasonable. I see it a bit different. If you buy a $20k 40 foot boat, expect to pay $60k in the first year, there is a reason a boat might be cheap.

The bigger a boat is the more systems onboard, everything is bigger and heavier and cost more to replace. I would guess a 40 foot boat would cost about $15k a year to keep up, maybe less depending on slip fees but the average over years will add up. The moment you need to put in a new engine or replace another big ticket item, the average cost of ownership will show itself.

Do you have $25k put aside to spend the next year if the engine were to fail? Can you afford to spend $15k a year to own this boat. Also expect to spend a significant amount of time working on the boat yourself, if not budget $5k more a year to pay someone else to do it for you.

Owning a 40 foot boat is a big commitment in time and money. You should be realistic of your time and money budget, can you afford it then go for it.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Elijah,
The boats you mentioned are fine options. Especially if they are in as good of shape as the owners say they are. If these were american owners I would be leery of them (Americans are such liars when it come to selling something) but since they're Canadian I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking for the laugh emoticon. I think we all know boats are just as likely to be misrepresented no matter who is selling them.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Arcb said:


> Looking for the laugh emoticon. I think we all know boats are just as likely to be misrepresented no matter who is selling them.


But at least a Canadian will apologize for it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

While not a direct answer, I’d get the boat you think your family will most enjoy and/or be comfortable on, assuming you can afford it. If you lose them on the first boat, you’ll never get them back, with a bigger boat you promise will be better. That goes double for early conditions you take them out in.

You might also consider the resale ability of whatever you buy, if you think the risk they hate it is reasonable. Don’t buy something esoteric, or brands few in your area know of. Especially don't buy one with damage history or needing project fix ups. There’s nothing absolutely wrong with these examples, they just may take you much longer to sell, if this didn’t work out.


----------



## s_ruffner (Aug 5, 2019)

T37Chef said:


> A better choice would have been something around 38' - 40' that was only a few years old ( late 90s or early 2000 model) with a swim platform, larger cockpit, larger head, two cabins, etc... And probably would have spent about the same amount of money.


I have been hunting in earnest for about a year now, and have arrived at exactly this conclusion. I started looking for something older, smaller and "cheap", with the idea we'd be able to get into it quickly and without a lot of overhead/time hassle or the expense of endless chartering. In the near term I've settled for a club, and the boat is nice enough, but the logistics of time-sharing combined with the difficult scheduling logistics of our professional lives have really conspired to reduce the amount of time we get to go out, before you even get to the question of the weather. But what this 32' boat (WAY MORE THAN BIG ENOUGH if you asked me when I first laid eyes on it) has shown me is that we'd be far happier on something longer (more 'sea kindly'), roomier inside and with all those lovely modern amenities (shore power AC, sugarscoop swim deck, walk through transom. Newer might not necessarily be "cleaner" but the odds are better with a ~10 year old boat than with a ~30 year old boat (on it's third owner). I'm not positive what the issue is, but most likely saturated lines - the urine smell of the head was...slightly noticeable in the spring, two weeks after launch, and overwhelming by July. There were a handful of mechanical failures that were well inside the range of 'to be expected on a boat this age', and I'm sure I could get all those kinds of things sorted, but it has made me quite glad I didn't get a 30+ year old 30' boat. It's not just the time/money tradeoff in terms of fixing things - it's also the degree of family enjoyment. I'm strongly hewing to the advice to "buy the boat your wife loves". I'm looking back to ~2005, but not much further.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to make an unusual suggestion: instead of getting the family into sailing by cruising in big water, rent a lake house with a sailboat for a couple of years first. Or buy a Minicat (I have one and highly recommend it) or towable sailboat to take with you on vacations.

I love to cruise, but honestly being trapped on a boat for days with lots of unhappy kids who would rather play video games or hang out with their friends on shore isn't that fun. There's a reason most cruisers are empty nesters. And if you want to turn your kids into sailors, teaching them on a little boat is much more fun.


----------



## Adi (Feb 8, 2021)

I would go with bigger and start slow, so you all get more used to it and don't get into any unpleasant situations right at the beginning. I always feel safer on a bit bigger boat, it's more likely psychological, but it helps while something doesn't go as planned, I feel safer. Best of luck and take care!


----------

